# The PC Jukebox



## Chris (Feb 17, 2006)

This is friggin' awesome.







Gets album covers, sorts, has an EQ, etc, etc. NightmareX has his hooked up to a touchscreen monitor, which I'll absolutely have to do myself.

www.thepcjukebox.com

Big ol'  from me.

It's $40, well worth it IMHO. Note that if you're buying standard, you need to install the standard demo - the unlock code the dude sends you does NOT work on the Pro trial.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2006)

Couple more screenshots:


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Drew (Feb 17, 2006)

Rusted Root =  even though they're not. 

You gotta love a band with 5 drummers, even if they're all dirty hippies.


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2006)

Dude, I used to nail the hottest hippie chick in college while listening to this album. Meee-mo-rieeeees.


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2006)

Skinned:


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice, but I'll stick with Itunes. It's free and I don't need to see album covers.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 18, 2006)

The media library in winamp shows album covers.


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2006)

And?


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> And?



And......... winamp isn't all big and ugly like that thing.


----------



## darren (Feb 19, 2006)

That PC Jukebox i the most hideous user interface i've ever seen.

I use iTunes, which beams its audio output via wireless from the Mac mini in my office upstairs to the stereo downstairs. I control it from anywhere in the house using either VNC on my PowerBook or Salling Clicker on my Dell Axim x50v.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 19, 2006)

uh, I listen to CDs


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2006)

darren said:


> That PC Jukebox i the most hideous user interface i've ever seen.
> 
> I use iTunes, which beams its audio output via wireless from the Mac mini in my office upstairs to the stereo downstairs. I control it from anywhere in the house using either VNC on my PowerBook or Salling Clicker on my Dell Axim x50v.



It's skinnable. I think it's awesome. iTunes can kiss my ass, I don't want anything that has to convert formats and builds in it's own copy protection.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> And......... winamp isn't all big and ugly like that thing.



You = Totally missing the point.

This thing is fucking awesome for putting on a bar. If you have people over, what's cooler?

"Hey, check out my touchscreen music library"

Or

"Hey, scroll through my rediculously massive Winamp playlist!"


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 19, 2006)

Chris said:


> You = Totally missing the point.
> 
> This thing is fucking awesome for putting on a bar. If you have people over, what's cooler?
> 
> ...



Hmmm.... Well since I don't have a touch screen and would use my stereo with real CDs for a party over my PC speakers...... 

I guess it's sorta useless to me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Hmmm.... Well since I don't have a touch screen and would use my stereo with real CDs for a party over my PC speakers......
> 
> I guess it's sorta useless to me.



Clearly then, you have it all figured out.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 20, 2006)

Chris said:


> It's skinnable. I think it's awesome. iTunes can kiss my ass, I don't want anything that has to convert formats and builds in it's own copy protection.


It just doens't dig WMa's and that's only if your gonna upload to an ipod. No DRM other than normal shit with players of this type. Nothing you can't get past-and you know my collection..
I thought Itunes to be in class with other shitty players that rape your system ( musicmatch) but that's not the case. It's actually pretty smooth and non-intrusive..


----------



## Mykie (Feb 20, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 20, 2006)

Touchscreens are cool. They're don't scare people away like keyboards. Good stuff.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> It just doens't dig WMa's and that's only if your gonna upload to an ipod. No DRM other than normal shit with players of this type. Nothing you can't get past-and you know my collection..
> I thought Itunes to be in class with other shitty players that rape your system ( musicmatch) but that's not the case. It's actually pretty smooth and non-intrusive..



Right on then. For people who want to let their guests and friends at their computer to fart with itunes/winamp, rock on.

I want this in my living room so that people at my house can easily browse my MP3 library without actually having to sit at a keyboard or type anything. I also don't want them able to get at the start menu, or anything else on my system.

Basically with this, they will walk up to a monitor and only be able to use the PCJB program, and poke what they want to listen to. I think it's awesome.


----------



## avery (Feb 20, 2006)

That interface looks like a website from 1996.

Cool idea, but user interface counts for something. A lot, actually.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

avery said:


> That interface looks like a website from 1996.
> 
> Cool idea, but user interface counts for something. A lot, actually.



It's easy to use, inobtrusive, and does the job, that's all I care about.


----------



## Steve (Feb 20, 2006)

I've seen nearly identical jukeboxes, hanging on walls at local bars charging 50cent a play.. I plan on hanging mine on a wall in my playroom, when it's not being used as a jukebox it will cycle through picture of the family (like a digital photo album).. but if someone touches the screen they can EASILY find any song hidden in 100gigs of MP3's...


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

[action=Chris]notes that NmX is going to charge his wife and kids 50 cents per song. Pure genius![/action]


----------



## Steve (Feb 20, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]notes that NmX is going to charge his wife and kids 50 cents per song. Pure genius![/action]




Brilliant!


----------



## darren (Feb 20, 2006)

Every time i see th title of this thread, my brain reads it as "Pukebox."

Which, ironically, is a reflection of my opinion of the user interface on that thing.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

darren said:


> Every time i see th title of this thread, my brain reads it as "Pukebox."
> 
> Which, ironically, is a reflection of my opinion of the user interface on that thing.



Mister Negative Pants rides again!


----------



## darren (Feb 20, 2006)

Just doin' my job...


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

darren said:


> Just doin' my job...





On an unrelated note, I know you sent me a new drool icon, but I'm senile and totally don't know wtf I did with the email.


----------



## b3n (Feb 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> Basically with this, they will walk up to a monitor and only be able to use the PCJB program, and poke what they want to listen to. I think it's awesome.



That is awesome, and would be brilliant for parties etc. If they start selling it with a free touchscreen, I'll probably pick one up


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> On an unrelated note, I know you sent me a new drool icon, but I'm senile and totally don't know wtf I did with the email.


I'll just attach it here... PAY ATTENTION!


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2006)

I uploaded the new one yesterday, fool!


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2006)




----------

